# My New To Me 2002 Chevy 1500



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Friday I bought a 2002 Chevy 1500 4x4 4.8L reg. cab long box with 66,000 miles on it.

Since I'm going to college this Winter I won't be doing much plowing. So, I think I will just get push plates and wiring and use my Dad's plow. Then when I'm out of college I think I'm going to put a 7.5' Fisher HD MM2 on it. I don't know how long I will keep this truck since, I think I'm going to buy a diesel after I have bean out of college for a few years. So, I mite just use my Dad's plow for as long as I have the truck but, I'm not sure yet.

I bean driving it around quite a bit since I got it Friday. I pulled my Dad's 6'9"x12' utility trailer with my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 and 320lb of lime today and it hauled it great. The 4.8 seams to have plenty of power. I think it will be a good truck to plow with. I like the visibility of the regular cab but I defiantly miss having an extended cab.

I'm going to buy a new grill for it, I want one with the chrome piece instead of the grey plastic peice. I also think I'm going to get a leveling kit and Timbrens for it. I'm also going to look into getting push plates and wiring so I can use my Dad's plow. This Fall I'm putting new tires on it and they will most likely be General Graber AT2s.

Hear are a few pictures of it that I took. I will post more pictures after I get accessories for it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice looking truck. Thats really low mileage for an 02.. Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

snocrete;1286240 said:


> Nice looking truck. Thats really low mileage for an 02.. Thumbs Up


Thanks. I reay wanted a 2003 or newer but, I couldn't pass up this truck becouse it had such low miles.


----------



## Shaw (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice and clean truck. Hope its good to you


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks really clean. Congrats!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Thumbs Up !!!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Shaw;1286272 said:


> Very nice and clean truck. Hope its good to you





DeereFarmer;1286293 said:


> Looks really clean. Congrats!





thelettuceman;1286301 said:


> Thumbs Up !!!!


Thanks guys.

I forgot to mention earlier that it has a Flowmaster muffler, tail pipe and tip.

I have never bean a tool box guy but, since it's not an extended cab I have bean think about buying a tool box for extra storage. I'm also thinkng about a tool box with a built in fuel tank if it isn't to expensive. Both caps and tonue covers are out of the question since I'm putting a head ache rack on it. Any sugestions for a good tool box that won't be very expensive?


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks clean, should serve you well.

check this out
http://truckbedtonneau.com/truck_covers_usa/retractable_tool_box_american_work_tonneau_cover.html

there are other tonneau options out there as well that won't affect the headach rack.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd recommend going with the fully chrome grill off a tahoe or suburban, looks a lot better.

John


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Squires;1286315 said:


> Looks clean, should serve you well.
> 
> check this out
> http://truckbedtonneau.com/truck_covers_usa/retractable_tool_box_american_work_tonneau_cover.html
> ...


That is a wicked nice tonneau cover but, it's ALOT more than I want to spend.



Willman940;1286327 said:


> I'd recommend going with the fully chrome grill off a tahoe or suburban, looks a lot better.
> 
> John


Thanks for the info on the Tahoe and Suburban grills. I will definatly look into them.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Since my first fill up was on Hights I went untill my gas light came on. This is how much it cost to fill my truck:


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

mercer_me;1286342 said:


> Thanks for the info on the Tahoe and Suburban grills. I will definatly look into them.


I disagree, keep it flat grey looks much better. Good luck with it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Stik208;1286413 said:


> I disagree, keep it flat grey looks much better. Good luck with it.


Thanks, I think I will have good luck with it since it only has 66,000 miles. I realy hate that grey. I don't think I will get an all chrome grill but, I do want one with a chrome peice instead of the grey piece.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice looking truck.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

go to a tractor supply store, i went to farm and fleet for a box and dropped 160 new with keys. i saw a deep ass one for like 180. dont even wast you time on a weather gaurd unless you have 700 to drop.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Lux Lawn;1286430 said:


> Nice looking truck.


Thanks.



the new boss 92;1286495 said:


> go to a tractor supply store, i went to farm and fleet for a box and dropped 160 new with keys. i saw a deep ass one for like 180. dont even wast you time on a weather gaurd unless you have 700 to drop.


That's what I was thinking about doing. I'm going to hold off on buying a tool box right now becouse I need to build a head ach rack and put a new grill in. But, by this Fall I will buy a tool box.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Just bought the steel for my head ache rack, it cost me $106. I still need to buy paint and back up lights for it. Then it will be another $20 for using my cousin's garage and welder, wich is a realy good deal. I figure it will take around 8 hours to build it. I can't wait to get it done.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Good looking truck. Why not take the grill to a body shop and see what it would cost to paint it to match the truck like the Z71 Subs/Tahoes or rattle can it? Just take your time on the prep work and priming/painting and it will turn out really nice.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

mercer_me;1286236 said:


> Friday I bought a 2002 Chevy 1500 4x4 4.8L reg. cab long box with 66,000 miles on it.
> 
> Since I'm going to college this Winter I won't be doing much plowing. So, I think I will just get push plates and wiring and use my Dad's plow. Then when I'm out of college I think I'm going to put a 7.5' Fisher HD MM2 on it. I don't know how long I will keep this truck since, I think I'm going to buy a diesel after I have *bean* out of college for a few years. So, I *mite* just use my Dad's plow for as long as I have the truck but, I'm not sure yet.
> 
> ...


Nice clean truck you purchased. Might want to make sure that the college you are attending offers a 3rd grade spelling course though Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Yooper75;1286658 said:


> Good looking truck. Why not take the grill to a body shop and see what it would cost to paint it to match the truck like the Z71 Subs/Tahoes or rattle can it? Just take your time on the prep work and priming/painting and it will turn out really nice.


I realy have my hear set on the chrome.



toby4492;1286676 said:


> Nice clean truck you purchased. Might want to make sure that the college you are attending offers a 3rd grade spelling course though Thumbs Up


Thanks Toby. Sorry about the poor spelling, I have never been a good speller. My Dad is a worse speller than me. I gues it's just a family thing.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a similar truck to yours and let me tell you right now, the truck more than likely wont be able to handle a 7'6" fisher HD unless you
a. change torsion bars 
b. go with a LD series plow or 
c. run a **** ton of ballast

I have a 7'6" LD on my truck and it drops the front end about an inch with 700 pounds of sand at the tailgate.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

2005_Sierra;1286693 said:


> I have a similar truck to yours and let me tell you right now, the truck more than likely wont be able to handle a 7'6" fisher HD unless you
> a. change torsion bars
> b. go with a LD series plow or
> c. run a **** ton of ballast
> ...


I'm still undesided if I'm going to plow with it. The Tundra plows great but, my Dad doesn't want me plowing any driveways except mine, my grand parents and the driveway at my house lot. If I do put a plow on it my plan is to use my Dad's SD. Then I will probly just have the Tundra as a back up untill I sell this truck. Then I will put my Dad's SD back on the Tundra. I might posibly also buy a 7.5' HD for the Tundra if I find a good deal on one. But, like I said I'm not sure on my plan yet, I have over a year to decide what I'm going to do since I'm going to be in college this Winter.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I fineshed building my head ache rack and primed it today. I'm going to paint it tomarow. Then I will put it on my truck either Thursday or Friday. I will have more pictures when I put it on the truck.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

does that headache rack have bedrails also?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

randomb0b123;1287179 said:


> does that headache rack have bedrails also?


Yes, it has bed rails.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Great job Will, came out great!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1287193 said:


> Great job Will, came out great!


Thanks David. I have alot of time in it.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

are you putting any tail or marker or backup or strobe lights on it


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

randomb0b123;1287267 said:


> are you putting any tail or marker or backup or strobe lights on it


I painted my head ache rack and put it on my today. I also hooked the back up lights up. It came out realy good and looks great on the truck, if I say so my self. I will post some pictures of it tomarow. When I get a plow on it I'm going to put two strobes on the head ache rack.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I painted my head ache rack and put it in my truck yesterday. I also got a peice of conveyer belt and cut it for a bed mat.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A few more pictures:


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks like the truck needs a bath


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

joey7599;1287428 said:


> Looks like the truck needs a bath


Ya, it does. Having a dirty truck is a part of living on a dirt road.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I ordered a new grill today with a chrome peice instead of the grey peice. It should be hear with in 3 to 7 buisnes days and I will post picture when I put it in.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

really off topic question do you know anything about snowmobile motors


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

randomb0b123;1287880 said:


> really off topic question do you know anything about snowmobile motors


Not realy. I have a 1993 Arctic Cat Jag 440 and my Dad has a 1991 Polaris Indy Trail 488 and we have never done any work on the engines.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

ok thanks im thinking about going to look at a go kart w a 440 snowmobile motor but it dosent run right and i have never done anything with one


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

randomb0b123;1287886 said:


> ok thanks im thinking about going to look at a go kart w a 440 snowmobile motor but it dosent run right and i have never done anything with one


Snowmobile engines are made to run in the cold. They over heat when it's hot out. I would stay away from that go kart if I was you.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mercer_me;1286685 said:


> Thanks Toby. Sorry about the poor spelling, I have never been a good speller. My Dad is a worse speller than me. I gues it's just a family thing.


There is a solution for that on the bottom of page, yellow button on the right, it is marked *Spell Check * or depending on your program try turning auto check on.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

randomb0b123;1287886 said:


> ok thanks im thinking about going to look at a go kart w a 440 snowmobile motor but it dosent run right and i have never done anything with one


what 440 motor is in it? skidoo 440? arctic cat 440? Polaris 440?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Probably not a Chrysler 440


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

ya i wish it had a chrysler 440.......... heres the link it dosent specify http://cleveland.craigslist.org/mcy/2431295349.html


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

randomb0b123;1287886 said:


> ok thanks im thinking about going to look at a go kart w a 440 snowmobile motor but it dosent run right and i have never done anything with one





mercer_me;1287888 said:


> Snowmobile engines are made to run in the cold.


Just re-jet it, this is why you never adjust the carb on spreader motors in on a sunny afternoon in August. Is it liquid or air cooled?


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

levelin kit, add a leafs, 03-07 style reverse lights, chrome grill, chrome sims. or chrome wheels, cab lights, bigger tires, bedliner, you'll be set.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Deerewashed;1288318 said:


> levelin kit, add a leafs, 03-07 style reverse lights, chrome grill, chrome sims. or chrome wheels, cab lights, bigger tires, bedliner, you'll be set.


I don't have enough money for all that. I all ready put a head ache rack and a bed mat on it. I ordered a new grill. Not sure if diferent seats or a leveling kit will be next. I also need to get push plates and wiring for it if I decide to plow with it. I mite buy some 03-07 tail lights but, I doubt I will. That will probably it after that. This truck is nine years old so, I don't want to dump a bunch of money in acsesories.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

basher;1288263 said:


> Just re-jet it, this is why you never adjust the carb on spreader motors in on a sunny afternoon in August. Is it liquid or air cooled?


im pretty sure air it dosent say in listing but i think i see cooling fins on the motor in the pics and i dont see a rad


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I put my new grill in today. I think it looks alot better than the old one. I'm thinking about getting a black bow tie but, I'm still undecided as of now.

Before:









After:


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

oh ya much better what a big difference


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

I have them push plates in Albany ny I don't know where you are I could sell them. On the mobile version


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

just paint it black the bow tie.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

joey7599;1289473 said:


> oh ya much better what a big difference


Ya, it did make a big difference. I'm very glad I put that new grill in, it just makes the truck look ALOT better.



bradlewislawnca;1289485 said:


> I have them push plates in Albany ny I don't know where you are I could sell them. On the mobile version


You have Fisher MM2 push plates for a 2002 Chevy 1500?



DareDog;1289486 said:


> just paint it black the bow tie.


I thought about that but, I'm just going to buy a black one so I can hang this one up on the wall in the garage.


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

I have them new last October from a 04 silverado 1500. They don't fit my new 2500 and yes they are fisher mm2 plow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

bradlewislawnca;1289603 said:


> I have them new last October from a 04 silverado 1500. They don't fit my new 2500 and yes they are fisher mm2 plow.


I will think about it. They will probably cost alot to ship them to Maine.


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

Haha, just cancelled my trip to nh today. Would have been easy to meet near kittery. Shipping can't be that much. I'm seeing them at $200 online. I think that would be fair if shipping were under $50. What do you think. 518.312.9104


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I just got home from Hight Chevrolet (where I bought the truck). It's going to cost me $1,000 ($700 for parts and $300 for labor) to get my truck set up for my Dad's plow. That's with mostley used parts and a few new ones. I thought about it and I think it will be worth it becouse I can pick up a few drivewys next Winter and it will pay for its self. There is a guy close by that used to work for Hights but now has his own shop and I'm going to go se how much he will charge for labor to.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

come on dude im as dumb as a box of rocks and i figured out how to install my plow im sure you can do that dont give some poopdick 300 dollars


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I talked to the guy that used to work at the Chevy garage and he said he would do it for $150.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I got my truck back today from they who installed the plow. He charged me $126.30 to put it an and I thought that was fair. I got home and put my Dad's plow on and made sure every thing worked and it does. The truck handles the 7.5' Fisher SD good, the front end only drops one inch when the plow is raised. I'm very happy that I had the plow put on it and I know my Dad is to.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A few more pictures of my truck and plow.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Timbrens and or T-Bars next?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Stik208;1299316 said:


> Timbrens and or T-Bars next?


I'm not sure right now. I will probably just crank the torsion bars up but, I mite buy Timbrens.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

juat throw about 650-700 pounds of sand at the gate, and she will be perfect. And if you park outside even better get the snow weight in too


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

2005_Sierra;1299368 said:


> juat throw about 650-700 pounds of sand at the gate, and she will be perfect. And if you park outside even better get the snow weight in too


I don't think I'm going to run that much weight just becouse it's a pain in the a$$ to take it out after every storm.. Fisher recomends I run 310lb, I'm prabably going to run around 400lb. I all ready have a 5'x8' peice of conveyer belt that weighs around 200lb for a bed mat. I'm going to get some of them plastic toats and fill them with sand and put them back there to.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

just get it in #80 bags and once it freezes up its real easy to move around. and believe me you will appreciate the extra weight in the bed Thumbs Up


----------



## 02Silverado (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice truck! I just bought the extended cab version of your truck, same color and everything. I'm getting it ready to plow with too.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

2005_Sierra;1299381 said:


> just get it in #80 bags and once it freezes up its real easy to move around. and believe me you will appreciate the extra weight in the bed Thumbs Up


My Dad would think I was crazy if I bought sand since we own a sand pit. But, I could fill up some 88lb grain bags. I wouldn't get 88lb in becouse I would have to leave some room to tie the top but, it would probably work.



02Silverado;1299646 said:


> Nice truck! I just bought the extended cab version of your truck, same color and everything. I'm getting it ready to plow with too.


Thanks, I realy like the truck and the plow. I like that grey color my cousin had a 2000 GMC 2500HD and it was the same color to. What plow are you planning on putting on your 2002 1500?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Truck/plow looks good.....now you can change your sig pic:waving:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

snocrete;1299747 said:


> Truck/plow looks good.....now you can change your sig pic:waving:


The Tundra is still set up to plow also. Plus, I like the Tundra better since it's 8 years newer and alot fancier.


----------



## 02Silverado (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks, I realy like the truck and the plow. I like that grey color my cousin had a 2000 GMC 2500HD and it was the same color to. What plow are you planning on putting on your 2002 1500?[/QUOTE]
I'm not sure yet. I have my eye on a few plows. Hoping to get a Fisher since thats what I used last winter, held up well. Right now I'm just getting the rest of the truck ready.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

02Silverado;1300657 said:


> I'm not sure yet. I have my eye on a few plows. Hoping to get a Fisher since thats what I used last winter, held up well. Right now I'm just getting the rest of the truck ready.


I like my Dad's 7.5' Fisher SD on my truck alot. It seams to be a good weight for the truck. I don't think I would like having a 7.5' HD on it becouse it would just be to heavy.


----------

